# Gibson P90 Guitars?



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Wondering what Gibson has in the Les Paul form that is P90 loaded? I know some of the models like the R4 and R6, the Specials and Jr's but I'm sure they have more. Anyone one want to help me put together a list? Feel free to post links and pictures with some description. I've been tempted for a while and it would be good to know my options just in case I break down.


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

There is Epiphone (not gibson) 
Epiphone - 1955 Les Paul Custom Ltd Outfit
that I tried and really really liked. (Neck, finish, sound)

There are also these (since I am on epihpnoes)
Epiphone - 1956 Les Paul Standard in Ebony Ltd Edition


----------



## Smylight (Jun 28, 2016)

vadsy said:


> Wondering what Gibson has in the Les Paul form that is P90 loaded? I know some of the models like the R4 and R6, the Specials and Jr's but I'm sure they have more. Anyone one want to help me put together a list? Feel free to post links and pictures with some description. I've been tempted for a while and it would be good to know my options just in case I break down.


Get an Historic Special. These are awesome and relatively cheap. I said "relatively". They can be found used at a good price.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

bigboki said:


> There is Epiphone (not gibson)
> Epiphone - 1955 Les Paul Custom Ltd Outfit
> that I tried and really really liked. (Neck, finish, sound)
> 
> ...


I've played that 55 Epi you're talking about, just happened to be at L&M when they unboxed. Looked and felt great, didn't sound bad but a bit brittle when pushing the highs.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Smylight said:


> Get an Historic Special. These are awesome and relatively cheap. I said "relatively". They can be found used at a good price.


I like these, sadly the non historics they put out in the last few years have been underwhelming and Ive tried multiples of them.


----------



## JethroTech (Dec 8, 2015)

Someone on this board was selling a P90 equipped SG not long ago with some upgrades and it was really reasonably priced. Like $600 or something. I regret missing out on that one. I played a P90 SG at L&M one day and it was pretty awesome.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I tried going the SG way but it didn't work for me. I think I need to be back in the LP game. The R4 for sale in southern is driving me nuts, I wish he was closer. I'm trying to meet up with him in Calgary.


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

@vadsy - go for a drive already.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

If look and feel and playability of the Epiphones were good, you could always upgrade the pickups. There are a fair number of Canadian pickup builder to start with.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

LanceT said:


> @vadsy - go for a drive already.


Just need my drivers license reinstated and I should be good for a haul.

Edit; I'm just kidding, I don't have a license.


----------



## Smylight (Jun 28, 2016)

vadsy said:


> I like these, sadly the non historics they put out in the last few years have been underwhelming and Ive tried multiples of them.


I got my 60 Historic used from a Canadian dealer for under two grand. It IS a great axe.


----------



## Smylight (Jun 28, 2016)

vadsy said:


> I tried going the SG way but it didn't work for me. I think I need to be back in the LP game. The R4 for sale in southern is driving me nuts, I wish he was closer. I'm trying to meet up with him in Calgary.


A friend has one I'm borrowing all the time. This is a great, great guitar. I love P90s with wraparounds. I have a Pete Townshend SG and a 60 Les Paul Special and they kill.


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

@BGood just posted this over in the Kijiji Alerts forum:

Gibson Les Paul Special Double Cut 2015 Electric Guitar | SamAsh


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Smylight said:


> I got my 60 Historic used from a Canadian dealer for under two grand. It IS a great axe.


Good price for a Historic.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

johnnyshaka said:


> @BGood just posted this over in the Kijiji Alerts forum:
> 
> Gibson Les Paul Special Double Cut 2015 Electric Guitar | SamAsh



I just can't do the double cut. Too many cuts for me to handle comfortably. That and the stigma of the 2015 models.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Robert1950 said:


> If look and feel and playability of the Epiphones were good, you could always upgrade the pickups. There are a fair number of Canadian pickup builder to start with.


I don't want an Epi. Just can't.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

vadsy said:


> I don't want an Epi. Just can't.


Oki Doki


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

2018 Gibson Les Paul Classic - Gold Top P90s


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

vadsy said:


> I just can't do the double cut. Too many cuts for me to handle comfortably. That and the stigma of the 2015 models.


But I've always been told that two cuts are better than one!!


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

johnnyshaka said:


> But I've always been told that two cuts are better than one!!


Propaganda put forth by money hungry communist marketing regimes.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Robert1950 said:


> 2018 Gibson Les Paul Classic - Gold Top P90s


Seeing this release a couple of weeks ago, along with a visit to Stang to play the Sorokin, got me thinking P90 Gibsons again. It would be awesome to have this guitar with a chunky neck but I think these are all going to be slim taper.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Back in late 60s, when I was in high school, I borrowed a 1956 LP GT P90s from guy I knew. He decided to sell. Had to give it back when I couldn't come with the $110 Cdn to buy it. Think about it every time I see a P90ed GT


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

vadsy said:


> Seeing this release a couple of weeks ago, along with a visit to Stang to play the Sorokin, got me thinking P90 Gibsons again. It would be awesome to have this guitar with a chunky neck but I think these are all going to be slim taper.


Yeah. They need to do a Traditional with P90s. I'd be sorely tempted, even though I've sworn off LPs.


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

Those Sorokins at Stang are ridiculous!


----------



## troyhead (May 23, 2014)

vadsy said:


> I like these, sadly the non historics they put out in the last few years have been underwhelming and Ive tried multiples of them.


A lot of the Junior/Special/Melody Maker models from recent years used the P90S pickups for some reason, which are made quite a bit different than a standard P90, and then sound quite a bit different too. Instead of using bar magnets, the P90S uses magnet "slugs" for each pole piece, more like a Strat or Tele pickup. I like Stats and Teles, but the P90S just sounded harsh and brittle to me.

The 2018 Classic does *not *appear to have taken the same route, so maybe it's a contender. But it's too bad the more "affordable" guitars haven't had the real P90 sound recently.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

johnnyshaka said:


> Those Sorokins at Stang are ridiculous!


Incredible guitars. The one I played felt right from the moment I picked it up and overall sounded wonderful.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Sorokin. He shows at the Edmonton Guitar Show every year, doesn't he.


----------



## JethroTech (Dec 8, 2015)

Robert1950 said:


> Sorokin. He shows at the Edmonton Guitar Show every year, doesn't he.


Yes. I know he was there last year.


----------



## WhiteFalcon (Jun 9, 2015)

I know you said Gibson, but have you tried the Godin Core or Summit P90s? Just say in'.
Godin Guitars - Summit Classic P90


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Try the Billy Joe Armstrong signature Jr. Word on the street is they're way better than they ought to be.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

WhiteFalcon said:


> I know you said Gibson, but have you tried the Godin Core or Summit P90s? Just say in'.
> Godin Guitars - Summit Classic P90


Not really what I'm after at the moment.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Budda said:


> Try the Billy Joe Armstrong signature Jr. Word on the street is they're way better than they ought to be.


I have heard similar and was very close to buying one, deal fell through and now they just don't come up used that often.


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

I'm really liking my 2016 LP Studio Faded Worn Cherry. That's a mouthful.

Not P90s but that's nothing Lollar, Fralin, or Vineham can't change and I'm really thinking about a P90 Neck Pup for this guitar.

I don't know that much about LPs; what's good what's not, but reviews of these online are all positive.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

vadsy said:


> I have heard similar and was very close to buying one, deal fell through and now they just don't come up used that often.


I haven't played one in person yet, but if the opportunity comes up I plan to.

Also, have you thought about putting humbucker-sized P90's in an LP? That would really open up the options.


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

2016 model:
Gibson LPST60DSVCH 2016 Les Paul Special 60s Special-Satin Vintage Sunburst


----------



## krall (Apr 19, 2009)

Gibson Blueshawk | guitars | City of Halifax | Kijiji


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Budda said:


> I haven't played one in person yet, but if the opportunity comes up I plan to.
> 
> Also, have you thought about putting humbucker-sized P90's in an LP? That would really open up the options.


I toyed with this idea when I tried to go the SG way but I knew eventually I'd want it to all look proper and be a fairly traditional layout. The Gordie Johnson SG is pretty killer looking though, I believe it has that setup.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

bigboki said:


> 2016 model:
> Gibson LPST60DSVCH 2016 Les Paul Special 60s Special-Satin Vintage Sunburst


Tried one of these briefly on loan from a friend, takes care of the itch for a while but couldn't bond with it.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

krall said:


> Gibson Blueshawk | guitars | City of Halifax | Kijiji


These are great sounding guitars and although I've known about them for 20 some years I have never tried one. Shameful behaviour on my end, I'll see myself out.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

vadsy said:


> I toyed with this idea when I tried to go the SG way but I knew eventually I'd want it to all look proper and be a fairly traditional layout. The Gordie Johnson SG is pretty killer looking though, I believe it has that setup.


Whats an extra inch or two of exposed wood between the pickups


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Budda said:


> Whats an extra inch or two of exposed wood between the pickups


I'm a visual and shallow creature with tone in my eyeballs.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

I have a 90's P90 les paul, its some special edition studio model

It actually has a full sized body, unlike most studios which are approx 1/4" thinner mahogany than a regular les paul

Dark sunburst finish....it looks a lot like an old jr but maple cap

Killer gtr!! keep your eyes out for one used


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

bolero said:


> I have a 90's P90 les paul, its some special edition studio model
> 
> It actually has a full sized body, unlike most studios which are approx 1/4" thinner mahogany than a regular les paul
> 
> ...


That sounds pretty cool, pictures? I'd like to see it.


----------



## Hear Ye Music (Dec 19, 2012)

I had a Les Paul Gem series from the 90's (if I remember correctly) that I sold when a friend gave me an offer I couldn't refuse. Miss it quite a bit.


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2017)

I have two P90 guit's.
They both happen to be DC LP's.
My Gibby is stock with an ugly paint job. Sounds/feels great.
The other is a '95 Epi (Samick plant. Last year for set neck).
It has a complete electronic makeover (courtesy of @greco ) with Lindy Fralin's.
This puppy sounds better than the Gibby.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

vadsy said:


> Propaganda put forth by money hungry communist marketing regimes.





laristotle said:


> I have two P90 guit's.
> They both happen to be DC LP's.
> My Gibby is stock with an ugly paint job. Sounds/feels great.
> The other is a '95 Epi (Samick plant. Last year for set neck).
> ...


Not surprising that the Fralin-equipped guitar sounds better, most boutique reissue pickups are much closer to the vintage benchmark than the ones that those godless bastards are making now.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

I'd be on this like a fat kid on a Smartie if I was you. Should also satisfy your visual requirements.

https://www.guitarscanada.com/index.php?threads/2001-gibson-sg-pete-townshend-signature.163985/


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Roryfan said:


> I'd be on this like a fat kid on a Smartie if I was you. Should also satisfy your visual requirements.
> 
> https://www.guitarscanada.com/index.php?threads/2001-gibson-sg-pete-townshend-signature.163985/


I tried hard with an SG but it doesn't seem right in the end. This was a guitar I was convinced I was going to buy last year, P90's, fat neck and decent price although pretty much the max I'd ever pay for an SG. The Townshend SG isn't for me but it looks damn cool.

https://guitarscanada.com/index.php?threads/2016-sg-standard-w-p90s.99961/


----------



## Smylight (Jun 28, 2016)

Roryfan said:


> I'd be on this like a fat kid on a Smartie if I was you. Should also satisfy your visual requirements.
> 
> https://www.guitarscanada.com/index.php?threads/2001-gibson-sg-pete-townshend-signature.163985/


I have one of the Pete SGs and it's a tone monster. You get Pete's aggressive Leeds tone and Carlos' smooth attack and sustain in the same beast. I say pounce on this one!


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

vadsy said:


> That sounds pretty cool, pictures? I'd like to see it.


I think it's one of these: looks exactly like this one, which was sold on reverb some time ago

1996 Gibson Les Paul Limited Edition Studio P90 Gem Series Sunburst w/ HSC


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Found any leads yet ???


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

troyhead said:


> ... but the P90S just sounded harsh and brittle to me.


Ahhh ... I thought I was the only one that hated these P90S. Had two sets that I put in two different guitars and they never sounded like real P90's to me. Got rid of them.


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

I have a suggestion here ... an Epiphone LP Special 1. Yeah I know, they are student/beginner guitars, but so were early Melody Makers and look how those became a cult.
You might be a headstock snob. You might think that a bolt LP is a piece of crap. You might think that a light thin body will sound meh. None of that is true.

You can get a used one for below $100US at Guitar Center, or a new one for not much more when there is a sale. EVERYBODY without exception that buys into this, can't believe how much it now gets play time compared to their more expensive guitars. It won't cost you an arm and a leg to try one and you will probably sell it at the same price you got it if it was used. But you won't.

I am convinced these bottom feeder will become the sought after Juniors of the future. Look them up, ask around.


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

Time's up.



vadsy said:


> I'm looking forward to this thread developing, cheers to 46 pages without any resolve or solid decision making. I am looking forward to learning a thing or two as I'm sure many will contribute and some of it is bound to be good.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Robert1950 said:


> Found any leads yet ???


I've been chatting with the R4 guy in southern Alberta but he's hard to pin down, he's really busy with work. I'd meet him in Calgary but this weekend fell through and I was hoping for a Friday trip down but it isn't looking good.


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

I popped into Stang this weekend and held that gold top Sorokin....yup, so NIIIIIIIICE! *drool*

Another highlight was grabbing a tele right next to it and almost putting my back out...holy shit! I think it was called "Dirt Road" or something like that. Tyler said it was another local build and he laughed when I asked him how much it weighed...he said it was 10.6 lbs but I don't buy it, that thing was HEAVY!!


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

BGood said:


> I have a suggestion here ... an Epiphone LP Special 1. Yeah I know, they are student/beginner guitars, but so were early Melody Makers and look how those became a cult.
> You might be a headstock snob. You might think that a bolt LP is a piece of crap. You might think that a light thin body will sound meh. None of that is true.
> 
> You can get a used one for below $100US at Guitar Center, or a new one for not much more when there is a sale. EVERYBODY without exception that buys into this, can't believe how much it now gets play time compared to their more expensive guitars. It won't cost you an arm and a leg to try one and you will probably sell it at the same price you got it if it was used. But you won't.
> ...


I don't think these guitars are the way to go for me. The Historics are much more appealing and if I can find a decently priced R4 or R6 or a Special I would be very happy. The other option I'd consider is something in the limited edition or special one off category runs, I like that sort of thing.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Four pages and no Gibson Police yet, suggesting that there is a Chinese guitar for 1/10th the cost that is 1000X better? Or did I just miss it.

Oh yea, you can order if from the states and just drive down the the border and pick it up - you know, just in case 1/10th the cost is still too expensive.

^)@#


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

LanceT said:


> Time's up.


Not yet, patience is probably the way to go. I know what I want, just would like to make sure I don't miss anything. I just have to wait for it all to come together.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

High/Deaf said:


> Four pages and no Gibson Police yet, suggesting that there is a Chinese guitar for 1/10th the cost that is 1000X better? Or did I just miss it.
> 
> Oh yea, you can order if from the states and just drive down the the border and pick it up - you know, just in case 1/10th the cost is still too expensive.
> 
> ^)@#


I must be on everyone's ignore list these days.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

vadsy said:


> I must be on everyone's ignore list these days.


LOL Me too. It's where all the cool cats hang out.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

johnnyshaka said:


> I popped into Stang this weekend and held that gold top Sorokin....yup, so NIIIIIIIICE! *drool*
> 
> Another highlight was grabbing a tele right next to it and almost putting my back out...holy shit! I think it was called "Dirt Road" or something like that. Tyler said it was another local build and he laughed when I asked him how much it weighed...he said it was 10.6 lbs but I don't buy it, that thing was HEAVY!!


Didn't see the Tele last I was there, I would have tried it. I played out this weekend and took my heaviest and my lightest, I should weigh them just to get an idea of what they're at, one is something in the 6-7 lbs and the other is probably closer to 10lbs with the Bigsby and everything.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

vadsy said:


> I must be on everyone's ignore list these days.


There is a slim chance you might be on Steadly's ignore list. ..................


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I like to think he checks in on me from time to time.


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

vadsy said:


> Didn't see the Tele last I was there, I would have tried it. I played out this weekend and took my heaviest and my lightest, I should weigh them just to get an idea of what they're at, one is something in the 6-7 lbs and the other is probably closer to 10lbs with the Bigsby and everything.


Here's the bigga boy:

CUSTOM BUILT DIRT ROAD GUITARS DIRTCASTER | Stang Guitars


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

vadsy said:


> I must be on everyone's ignore list these days.


He's definitely on mine.

Re: Melody Makers, you should be able to get a player's grade vintage one for somewhere around a grand. Lightweight, old wood, proper nitro yada yada yada, then get Curtis Novak to wind you a MM-sized P-90. I'm basically describing a guitar that I got from @krall a few years ago. It held its' own with my '65 SG Jr., but became redundant when I added a '55 to the herd.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

vadsy said:


> I like to think he checks in on me from time to time.


Knock knock.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Roryfan said:


> Knock knock.


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

Nobody mentioned recent Melody Makers ? They can be had for 450/600 dollars.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Les Paul BFG has one P and one Bucker.


----------



## GUInessTARS (Dec 28, 2007)

I have a 2013 Les Paul gold top with P90's, big neck.
I have had several (6) Les Paul guitars over the last 30 years, this one is nice.
Plays well, stays in tune, not too heavy, good pickups.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

GUInessTARS said:


> I have a 2013 Les Paul gold top with P90's, big neck.
> I have had several (6) Les Paul guitars over the last 30 years, this one is nice.
> Plays well, stays in tune, not too heavy, good pickups.


Any particular model? Picts?


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

Heritage makes some nice P90 guitars; I'd be looking for one of them myself


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

Agile AL-3010SE Rootbeer Flame P90 - RondoMusic.com


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

BGood said:


> Agile AL-3010SE Rootbeer Flame P90 - RondoMusic.com


Please don't derail this thread, it's been nice to just chat about Gibsons. I'm not interested in other guitars.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2017)

Ruh roh .. another steadly in the making?


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

vadsy said:


> Please don't derail this thread, it's been nice to just chat about Gibsons. I'm not interested in other guitars.


Well ... there was Stang Guitars mentioned, Billy Joe Armstrong signature Jr, Godin Core or Summit P90s, and Epis up to now. Didn't think I would offend you with this one. 

Don't worry, I won't do it again.


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

vadsy said:


> Please don't derail this thread, it's been nice to just chat about Gibsons. I'm not interested in other guitars.


To be fair, thread title also says "P90".


----------



## krall (Apr 19, 2009)

BGood said:


> Well ... there was Stang Guitars mentioned, Billy Joe Armstrong signature Jr, Godin Core or Summit P90s, and Epis up to now. Didn't think I would offend you with this one.
> 
> Don't worry, I won't do it again.


The Billy Joe Sig is a Gibson.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

BGood said:


> Well ... there was Stang Guitars mentioned, Billy Joe Armstrong signature Jr, Godin Core or Summit P90s, and Epis up to now. Didn't think I would offend you with this one.
> 
> Don't worry, I won't do it again.


I know but before it completely got off topic I thought it would be good to mention. Title says Gibson, first post says Gibson, it would be nice to just chat Gibsons without having it deteriorate. I'm not offended. 

Stang Guitars is a store.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Buddy of mine just picked up one of those 3 pickup p90 hollowbodies with the bigsby. I can't wait to get a chance to make it squawk and squeal.


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

cboutilier said:


> Buddy of mine just picked up one of those 3 pickup p90 hollowbodies with the bigsby. I can't wait to get a chance to make it squawk and squeal.


That better be a Gibson or Mr. Serious is gonna be on your case.


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

krall said:


> The Billy Joe Sig is a Gibson.





vadsy said:


> Stang Guitars is a store.


Semantics ...


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

LanceT said:


> That better be a Gibson or Mr. Serious is gonna be on your case.


I appreciate the attention but don't be such a wanker. What's wrong with trying to keep a thread on topic and getting a little database going on Gibson P90 guitars? 

When I joined this Forum it used to be easy to discuss high end gear, now it's made to feel like you're doing something wrong.


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

vadsy said:


> I appreciate the attention but don't be such a wanker. What's wrong with trying to keep a thread on topic and getting a little database going on Gibson P90 guitars?
> 
> When I joined this Forum it used to be easy to discuss high end gear, now it's made to feel like you're doing something wrong.


Relax dude. I find it interesting and informative so carry on. 

We're not sitting in council chambers deciding on the death sentence for someone, it's okay to have a bit of fun.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

LanceT said:


> Relax dude. I find it interesting and informative so carry on.
> 
> We're not sitting in council chambers deciding on the death sentence for someone, it's okay to have a bit of fun.


I'm super relaxed, all is well having a gay ol time.


----------



## Hydron (Dec 4, 2009)

my 2016 gibson les Paul tribute 60s and
it is for sales


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

THAT is a NICE guitar !
That's what a burst should always be like, not black or opaque red that looks like they were trying to mask a botched contour job.

So friggin' nice, I have to post the image again ...


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Hydron said:


> my 2016 gibson les Paul tribute 60s and
> it is for sales


These are pretty good, I have a friend who bought one and outfitted it with a Bigsby. I was jacked to be able to use it once in a while but his gear rotation is intense and he moved it for something else shortly after getting it.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I like this, an R6 alternative perhaps. I did have to look up coil tapping vs coil splitting.
_
2011 Gibson LP Traditional Pro with coil tapped P90's, has a nice fat neck (very much like the 50's shape on my standard), nice weight at 9.25lbs._


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

vadsy said:


> I like this, an R6 alternative perhaps. I did have to look up coil tapping vs coil splitting.
> _
> 2011 Gibson LP Traditional Pro with coil tapped P90's, has a nice fat neck (very much like the 50's shape on my standard), nice weight at 9.25lbs._


I love the shit out of that.


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

krall said:


> The Billy Joe Sig is a Gibson.


Correct me if Im wrong but I thought the billy joe had P100's

I would hate to derail the thread any further.... but p100's are no slouch, just not the same.....


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I'm surprised Billy was concerned about a little extra noise when he was plugging into Marshall stacks turned to 11. 
Good to know either way.


----------



## krall (Apr 19, 2009)

TheYanChamp said:


> Correct me if Im wrong but I thought the billy joe had P100's
> 
> I would hate to derail the thread any further.... but p100's are no slouch, just not the same.....


My lead guitar player has a double cut TV yellow Billie Joe sig and it has a P90. According to the Gibson spec they call it: "Powerful P-90 Plus pickup in the bridge position"


----------



## vokey design (Oct 24, 2006)

1955 Gibson Les Paul Standard All Gold Goldtop OHSC P90's
Norm has what your after  I love how he still charges shipping on this ... I would have though that for $58,524 you would get shipping thrown in, I wonder how much FedEx would charge in brokerage fees.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

that is nice!!

I had a chance to buy a '52 LP for about $4k once

woulda, coulda, shoulda....


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

Bump!

https://www.guitarscanada.com/index.php?threads/two-fine-gibbys.166297/#post-1627241


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

johnnyshaka said:


> Bump!
> 
> https://www.guitarscanada.com/index.php?threads/two-fine-gibbys.166297/#post-1627241


I've been keeping my eye on this and although it is beautiful and very tempting my biggest reservation, besides not being able to play it before buying, is the 60s neck. 

Something very similar popped up locally this morning that I'm tempted to check out but I'm thinking it would be the same issue.


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

TV Yellow is fun!


----------



## 5732 (Jul 30, 2009)

I had this for a while 2014 les paul special with the baked maple board.










Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Great picture! What did you put in for a bridge pickup?


----------



## 5732 (Jul 30, 2009)

vadsy said:


> Great picture! What did you put in for a bridge pickup?


DiMarzio P90 super distortion

Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

__
http://instagr.am/p/BciJ0qNlQBZ/


----------

